# Nothing is sacred ;)



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

I know I've seen a Betta "chat" place but can't find it.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

This is just wrong on so many levels. First off how are the colors altered. are they injected . Because I don't think they are born like this and how does it affect a betta life? Please don't buy into this.


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

Well @olddog59 - just playing devil's advocate here - it could be argued that line breeding long finned betta serves no purpose other than entertaining us humans. Those heavy long flowing fins certainly don't benefit the fish. 

So as long as we're engineering Frankenfish I don't see how splicing a gene to make them glow is a big deal compared to what we've done to their fins. 



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

Breeding long finned 'fighting' fish really doesn't serve any purpose other than to amuse humans and sell more fish. 
But glofish of any kind is taking it to another level beyond their 'natural' enhanced fin potential. 

There's over 30,000 freshwater fish species. Seems like we could find something in that for everyone.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

I posted something about them on another fish forum I will not name and I was censored lol. The mod was like discussion done before I could even respond . People weren’t even getting that vicious I don’t get it, isn’t that the whole point of a forum discussion after all!? Anyways...

As far as genetics yeah we are messing with fish/animal genetics all the time. Right or wrong I don’t see it ending. There’s not much natural left in anything these days. 

I think they are kinda ugly and so unnatural looking, I think they are overpriced. I don’t know how popular they will be. I don’t know how many people besides myself are thinking hey I’m gonna get a betta for Valentine’s Day LoL...Eh I sort of want to “rescue” one if you will. I have a feeling many will die on the shelves like other bettas but maybe even more so because they are strange and expensive . I’m going to go to my PetSmart today because I am interested to see how many they still have. I will probably buy one and name it alien or zombie or something like that.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

People buy what they like and reasons are as varied as the buyers. For instance, I do not buy HM because they amuse me (well, maybe their antics); rather, I buy them because I find them aesthetically pleasing and soothing in the graceful way they move. And before anyone cuts "show" breeders, know Betta with exaggerated fins like RT do not meet IBC standards and are an anathema to said breeders.

Sadly, some will always buy the most recent fad like the "Glow" Betta because they think they are "cool". They do this without any knowledge of or even thinking about genetics, reproduction, health prospects, etc. One person I know added another thought: "Those Glow Betta get snatched up while the less sexy 'normal' Betta will sit on the shelf to die."

And, believe it or not, like Forrest Gump, that's all I have to say about that. ;-)


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

Maybe next we'll have Glo plants! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Wonder if there are any fluorescent plants? I'll have to Google. LOL


----------



## ZombieLuv (Jan 22, 2020)

bettatanksalot said:


> I posted something about them on another fish forum I will not name and I was censored lol. The mod was like discussion done before I could even respond . People weren’t even getting that vicious I don’t get it, isn’t that the whole point of a forum discussion after all!? Anyways...
> 
> As far as genetics yeah we are messing with fish/animal genetics all the time. Right or wrong I don’t see it ending. There’s not much natural left in anything these days.
> 
> I think they are kinda ugly and so unnatural looking, I think they are overpriced. I don’t know how popular they will be. I don’t know how many people besides myself are thinking hey I’m gonna get a betta for Valentine’s Day LoL...Eh I sort of want to “rescue” one if you will. I have a feeling many will die on the shelves like other bettas but maybe even more so because they are strange and expensive . I’m going to go to my PetSmart today because I am interested to see how many they still have. I will probably buy one and name it alien or zombie or something like that.


Saw them in Petco Wednesday night while grabbing another hospital critter keeper. My personal opinion, they do not look appealing at all to me, but kids will likely love them.


----------

